# AED 450 for a sore throat check?



## Shark00 (May 17, 2011)

I am charged 450 dirhams for a simple 15 mins throat check(excl medication) at a local clinic (first visit).. Insurance should pay but seems very unreasonable..your thoughts?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)




----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Yes, that is how much medical appointments are. I believe that's how much Medcare charges.

Just get your medical insurance sorted asap!


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

Shark00 said:


> I am charged 450 dirhams for a simple 15 mins throat check(excl medication) at a local clinic (first visit).. Insurance should pay but seems very unreasonable..your thoughts?


Welcome to Dubai!

The moment you show them your Insurance Card, charges get hiked...


----------



## Shark00 (May 17, 2011)

Thank god for insurance.. Then it would seem mine is the norm here! Still finding it difficult to digest though.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Most medical insurance providers have a network where you just pay an excess amount and the balance is billed direct. It might be worth your while to check this out to see if your policy has one, particularly as you may find when you pay and claim that you lose a percentage of the reimbursement when you go outside their network.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Rutilius said:


> Welcome to Dubai!
> 
> The moment you show them your Insurance Card, charges get hiked...


I agree with this. If medical insurance is going to cover it, then the prices seem different. For our checkups, when they thought insurance would cover it, was 3700 dir. When the second person went to the hospital and the insurance had declined the first, and they said so about the insurance not covering, and needing to collect. The price for the checkup was then 1400.......


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

Shark00 said:


> I am charged 450 dirhams for a simple 15 mins throat check(excl medication) at a local clinic (first visit).. Insurance should pay but seems very unreasonable..your thoughts?


What you mean your thoughts, what you wanna hear...

I was at a neurological clinic a while ago for 30min. and left with a 3500AED bill.
And they charged me additional 150AED admin fee that was not covered by insurance, *******s...!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Somehow taxes don't seem to bad after all......


----------



## Whatever! (Jan 25, 2011)

[


> QUOTE=Mr Rossi;658044]Somehow taxes don't seem to bad after all


......[/QUOTE]


I agree!!


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Mr Rossi said:


> Somehow taxes don't seem to bad after all......


Go to Canada then.... you'll be running back here :ranger:


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

INFAMOUS said:


> Go to Canada then.... you'll be running back here :ranger:


I've went to Canada for a 3 week vacation, granted it's not much of a sample size for a proper evaluation but I thought it was a great place.

In comparison to the UK I'd rather contribute out my pay packet each month, which you never actually miss, rather than be charged 450 AED for someone to stick that lollipop stick on my tongue and say "aaaarrrrrrrgh"

You could also send your kid to a very good private school for the same amount a very average education costs here.


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Well it's very arguable and the question you have to ask is do you want your paycheck to go towards everyone elses lollipop stick visit. I bet you Canada charges the same if not more through it's lovely "public health care" through the taxes ... Oh by the way you'll wait for at least 3 hours in Emergency Room to be seen or probably a 1-3 week wait to see your family physician!

I have lived in Dubai, Australia and the US and I will pay ANYDAY over waiting and getting a band aid solution provided by Canada's amazing public healthcare. But that is my opinion and experiences having dealt with many health related issues within my family.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

INFAMOUS said:


> Well it's very arguable and the question you have to ask is do you want your paycheck to go towards everyone elses lollipop stick visit.


Well it's not all my paycheck, it's 12% of it and like I said, you don't miss it as in the UK it comes off your salary before you receive it. Do I want my 12% to pay for other peoples health treatments - I don't mind, I'm not a Victorian mill owner. 



INFAMOUS said:


> But that is my opinion and experiences having dealt with many health related issues within my family.


There are many, many failings within the NHS too. However I am glad that treatment would never be upsold or that unnecessary surgery would be prescribed for profitable reasons - something that goes on here. 

I also take comfort in that if anything that needed long term treatment were to happen, it wouldn't eradicate the savings I'd spent a lifetime building.


----------



## FItOutGuy (Oct 25, 2011)

Mr Rossi said:


> Well it's not all my paycheck, it's 12% of it
> 
> 
> Mr Rossi said:
> ...


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

FItOutGuy said:


> In the UK, income tax can fall anywhere between 20% and 50%. I'd welcome 12%.


If you're paying 50% tax, you can afford it. (or at least afford an accountant to get you out of it like most do)

For the rest, lets agree to disagree. I personally don't mind contributing to society, warts and all. There is always going to be faults but the alternative of being a prisoner in my own ivory tower is far less appealling. 

On top of which, I've experienced first hand how life can turn on a sixpence and glad there was at least some kind of safety net there.

Finally to reiterate, the upselling of medical procedures for financial gain is abhorent. This isn't just an extra x-ray or bottle of pills you don't need but people having unnecessary surgery so others can make money.


----------

